# 4x4 Blind



## marcio7 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi guys,how to solve rubik revenge blindfolded?Any body know how?Site?Thanks


----------



## pjk (Oct 14, 2008)

Please, simply search the forum. This Blindfold forum has tons of topics on 4x4 BLD. Here are a couple in the How-To's:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2207
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201

Did you do any searching at all before posting? Did you read the 'Welcome' private message that was sent to you at all?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 14, 2008)

marcio7 said:


> Hi guys,how to solve rubik revenge blindfolded?Any body know how?Site?Thanks



First off welcome to the forum. Second off, it's cool to see more people interested in solving the larger cubes blindfolded. Lastly, if you keep asking questions in the same manner that you asked this one you are just asking to be mobbed by people on this forum. The atmosphere here is extremely unkind for questions like you asked above.

First see here: (try searching this forum)
http://tinyurl.com/4mlpn6

Then see here: (try searching google)
http://tinyurl.com/3k2bq7

Then if all else fails see here: (try reading the tutorial threads on this forum)
http://tinyurl.com/4leloh

Sorry if this message is cryptic, but I think you will find that most others won't respond as nicely as this. Glad that you are interested in solving the larger cubes blindfolded, but just so you know your exact question has been asked many times before, in many other threads. Please see the links above for help in finding those threads.

Chris


----------



## shelley (Oct 14, 2008)

This thread is far too friendly.



marcio7 said:


> Any body know how?



Yes.



marcio7 said:


> Site?



You're on it.



marcio7 said:


> Thanks



No problem.


----------

